# I lost my son tonight



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Hope it is okay to post in S&EP, this is the forum I spend the most time on. If not, I trust Angie to move it to the most appropriate forum.

I lost my adult son, my firstborn, tonight. He is gone now. I'm just asking for the praying folks to include us in their devotions and the nonpraying folks to send us a few good thoughts. He will be cremated and his ashes will be spread at Macchu Pichu later this year by a dear friend of his. He always loved Macchu Pichu and was always happy there. 

I just don't have the heart to type the details again, so I just copied and pasted a note I had written in another forum where I have friends: 

My son is dying. He is suffering from a genetic liver disease, hemochromatosis, and that combined with drinking has resulted in cirrhosis. We were working on a liver transplant but his condition was getting worse and worse. We thought there would be a few more weeks. We had put him into hospice for around-the-clock care but were told we were still free to pursue transplant. The last two days he has been slipping, and my daughter, who lives about an hour away, got a call around midnight that he would probably not last through the night. She is rushing to get there. I am in the Keys, about eight hours away, so he will be gone by the time I can get there. 

My little baby boy, my ray of sunshine, the boy who was always happy and smiling, the young man with the sparkling personality, selling ice to the Eskimos, outgoing, always well dressed, an eye for design, he will be gone in an hour. 

Everytime I see a sunset, I will know Matt is up there mixing colors. He loved to paint, loved art and design. He made the world a little brighter place. 

Good-bye my Matt-Matt. My heart is breaking.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I am so sorry. I can't imagine your pain. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## manawar (Nov 1, 2011)

:angel:


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

My deepest condolences to you and your family. You're in my thoughts and prayers.

.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I am very sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry - I can't begin to imagine the heartache you must be going through. Blessings and peace to you. ((hugs)))


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and yours tonight. I'm very sorry.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had such short notice and weren't able to be at your son's side for his passing. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Machu Picchu is a wonderful place for his ashes' final resting spot. May his spirit soar.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

_"Many times we missed you. Many times we cried.
If love alone could have saved you, you never would have died....."_

Thoughts and prayers for you.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I am SO sorry for your loss!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

May God be with you during this sad time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!
Prayers sent for you and your family.
Know that he has no more pain, sorrow, nor regrets.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

So Sorry,My Prayers are with you.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss and will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family. 
Glenn & Linda


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

You are in our prayers. I also know the pain and sorrow of losing a child. Your Son is no longer in pain ... he is now happy, healthy, young and dressed in a glowing white robe at the gates of heaven waiting on his beloved family members to get there someday. He is in his eternal home now. No suffering, sorrows or pain there..... only Joy !!
It's doesn't make it easier on us when they leave as you miss and love them. But be happy for him now and know that someday, you will be with him again, and you will never be separated from him again.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I am so sorry in your loss~~cannot imagine what your going through~~


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I am sorry - we will keep you in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Gunga (Dec 17, 2005)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. God bless


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Saying sorry for your loss doesn't cover what I'm sure most of us feel for you. I pray that the Comforter will wrap His loving arms around you during this time and the days to come. A parent doesn't expect to outlive their children. Although I have lost children, I can't say that I know how you feel, because each of us deals with a loss like this in different ways. I can say that others have known this pain and have lived to find some purpose in life again. Don't ever give up hope for a better day and when the bad days come know that there are those who will be there to pray and listen.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry! Praying hard!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sending you prayers and my condolences. A parent shouldn't ever have to bury/cremate their own child. May you find comfort in the fact that he's not sick anymore, and that you'll see him again some day.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, you and yours are in my prayers.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

You and your family are in my prayers


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss, I cannot even imagine such a loss.

Angie

(and of course you should put the post here with your friends, getting through a loss such as this is surely a survival issue)


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss...thoughts and prayers coming from across the pond.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm sorry.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss, I can't imagine the pain you are going through. I am sending up a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

So very sorry. Prayer's from here.
Carol


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Saying that I'm sorry doesn't help your hurt but please know that I truly know how you feel. I lost my dad just 6 weeks ago to cirrhosis of the liver. I've seen the agony, the frustration, the wishes for something different. We wish that we could help but it's out of our hands. I wish you peace.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope the good memories will eventually help to heal your pain.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

I am SO sorry.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

prayers sent !!!!!!


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

hugs! I can't imagine your heart-ache and I hope you find peace.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

yes, prayers offered up for you from here, also. i ask for the great comforter to keep you close and watch over you and yours.


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

you are in my prayers as well. Love the memories you have and cherish them. I'm so very sorry. God bless. Sending you a hug with love


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry for your loss.
Ed


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and all who loved him.


----------



## KY Doug (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm so sad. You and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

So sad for you. A mom should never have to out live her child... Added your whole family to my prayers (((hugs))), Kathy


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I am very sorry as well. 
I would like to say that you mentioning this here could greatly help someone. This disease is very under-communicated, and I have some experience.



wottahuzzee said:


> He is suffering from a genetic liver disease, hemochromatosis, and that combined with drinking has resulted in cirrhosis.


My ex husband's family has this and it seems to be very misinterpreted in the med community and little known/discussed.
Everyone knows over consumption of alcohol effects the liver, and medical professionals often dismiss symptoms of this disease without looking for it. The body absorbs too much iron, which also impacts the liver. 

Several people in their family died with this before my FIL was finally diagnosed. (He was alcoholic too). At least now, others in the family can choose to monitor and control this inherited condition and greatly reduce the damage that may have been done undetected.

I hope you and your family can have peace.. and I'm sure in some way, your loss may help someone.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

There's nothing we can say to lessen your pain, but just know our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I am SO SORRY for your loss. I am keeping you and your family in prayers for strength and comfort. I'm sorry.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Praying for you and your family. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

:: hugs ::


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Your heart must be breaking.
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. 

:grouphug:


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

No words can comfort the loss of a child. Hugs and Prayers!!!


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

:0( I am so sorry. I wish I could give you a hug. :0(


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear this. May God comfort and bless you and your family.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I am so very sorry. You have my sympathy and my prayers.


----------



## midohiogal (Mar 25, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family in hopes that you can find comfort during this terrible time.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I am just so very, very sorry for your sadness. I don't think we ever recover from the death of our child no matter at what age, but we can live our lives remembering the joy that was ours if only for a too short time. My deepest and sincerest condolences.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

You are in my thoughts. So very sorry for your loss.:grouphug:


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

May God be with you in this time. May his light shine on you, and give you peace.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Praying for you and the whole family. I am so very sorry you lost your son.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I am sorry for the loss to you and yours.
Nancy


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss, I will be praying for you and your family.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. Lifting you up in prayers.
Dawn


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Sorry for your separation. Those are not lost when we know where they are. Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Hugs!! I know your heart is breaking. Please feel free to come and cry on our shoulders when you need too!!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so truly sorry for your loss and pray for you and yours


----------



## willowworker (Dec 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss... I can't imagine your heartbreak... (((HUGS)))


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

My prayers are going up now, I pray that God will lay a peaceful spirit upon you during your time of loss. Godspeed!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. I can't begin to imagine your pain, but I pray God will give you the strength you need to get through this...


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

My Heart breaks for you.... I am so very sorry. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry for your loss
You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

May you find comfort to deal with your sorrow.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry that you and your family have had to go through this. I have not lost a child so I cannot begin to imagine what it would be like so I asked God for a Bible passage to comfort you and flipped open my Bible. The following passage was the first thing my eyes fell on so I am passing it along to you. 

Isaiah 57: 1-3 The Living Bible. The good men perish; the godly die before their time and no one seems to care or wonder why. No one seems to realize that God is taking them away from evil days ahead. For the godly who die shall rest in peace.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Praying for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## CountryWmn (Aug 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers are being said.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I am so sorry. :-(


----------



## Mme_Pickles (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, my dear! I cannot even begin to imagine your pain in this time of loss. But please know that our prayers are with you and your family. My condolences to you.


----------



## brenda70546 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am so very sorry i don't know your loss of your child .I watched my child carry his son to his grave 3 years ago i will never forget and never get over this loss Kyle is our 12th grand baby and there is never a day that goes by that i don't think of our little angle who never had a chance to cry to crawl to laugh to be a little person . u see Kile was stilborn a beautiful perfect little boy . My heart goes out to you and your fammily healing thoughts that the pain will ease and Matts memories will bring u joy to hold on to as long as you remenber the little things you can always feel Matt close to you


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I am also so very, very sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you. I will pray that the Lord covers you with His love during this time. Bless you all.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, I will pray for you and your family.

God Bless


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm so very sorry. Your family is in my prayers. God Bless.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Will be Praying for your family.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

My condolences to you and your family. I hoe you can find comfort in fond memories and each other.


----------



## Staceyy (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so sorry. I lost my husband last year. They say the death of a child is even harder. I can't even imagine. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I wish there was more to be said but there isn't... I am deeply sorry for your heartbreak... I can only imagine and then not even come close. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers..May the Lord hold you and help guide you along a path of serenity...a place where you may find peace and comfort. Love to you and your family.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

we send strength and peace to you and all in matt's circle who need it for as long as you want it...
Kyrie and Doppler dog


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

My deepest sympathies...prayers and blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry.

Alison.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

May God be with you during this sad time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I can not imagine your pain. I am sorry. 

Prayers for your family.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Heartfelt condolences....


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious son! I wish that kind words and condolences could help to ease the pain. Please know you are among friends here. We understand, and we care about you!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

sending prayers and gentle hugs your way so sorry you are going through this


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

God rest him, prayers sent up for your family


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

I am so very sorry. There are no words...
You are in my thoughts, as is the rest of your family and your dear son.


----------

